# Bracing/ Supporting a floor on aluminum boat



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

I just purchased a used Smokercraft and wanted to lay down floors in between the benches. Anyone ever attempt this? What is the best way to support the floor, with a span of about 3ft inbetween the benches? I'm looking at the benches and am unsure if it would be sturdy enought to screw 2x2's to the benches 6" off the bottom and run 2x2 supports across? Any feedback would be appreciated. It's a 15 1/2' with a 6' beam.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Landsend said:


> I just purchased a used Smokercraft and wanted to lay down floors in between the benches. Anyone ever attempt this? What is the best way to support the floor, with a span of about 3ft inbetween the benches? I'm looking at the benches and am unsure if it would be sturdy enought to screw 2x2's to the benches 6" off the bottom and run 2x2 supports across? Any feedback would be appreciated. It's a 15 1/2' with a 6' beam.


I would look into using composite type lumber and make supports that would go between the hull and the bottom of the flooring.


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Do you think aluminum angle to the benches and a 2x6 at center hull provide enough support for flooring? I think I want to make it removable, kinda lay it right in there so it can be removed for cleaning or what-not. It's gonna be a winter project so I am just gathering some ideas right now.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Plenty of tips on iboats.com....restoration 
forums


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I had an aluminum row boat , with bench seats just like that . I took 3/4 in. plywood from side wall to side wall and layed it on the stringer on each side where the hull / bottom meets the walls . Seat to seat , and put supports both sides of the center keel stinger . Outlasted the boat . Add a little astro turf / marine carpet and its nice and quiet , and removable . Wont fly out when trailering either .

Put the gas tank up front , run the hose under the floor . Evens out the weight .


Good Luck and Safe Trips ........................ Walldady


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Why not put foam under there as well as bracing? It will make up for the extra weight that you are adding with the plywood in the form of flotation. Not sure if this is a good idea or not, just a mindless thought to throw out there.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Aluminum angle (as you suggested), treated lumber and treated plywood are my recommendations for this application. Depending on your metalworking tools and skills, you can make some nice composite beams with aluminum angle and 0.050" or so aluminum sheet. Need to drill or punch a number of holes, followed with rivets, and you have a nice light fabricated structure to support the floor. Wood is easier to work with, and might be cheaper, but is heavier.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

kroppe said:


> Aluminum angle (as you suggested), treated lumber and treated plywood are my recommendations for this application. Depending on your metalworking tools and skills, you can make some nice composite beams with aluminum angle and 0.050" or so aluminum sheet. Need to drill or punch a number of holes, followed with rivets, and you have a nice light fabricated structure to support the floor. Wood is easier to work with, and might be cheaper, but is heavier.


Treated Plywood and lumber are NOT compatible with aluminum. This has been kicked around a quite a bit before.


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Priority1 said:


> Treated Plywood and lumber are NOT compatible with aluminum. This has been kicked around a quite a bit before.


I also know that you do not want any alum. to alum. contact going on . The vibrations / rubbing , will wear a hole in something . Hopefully NOT the bottom of your new boat . :yikes:

treated lumber will corrode the alum. 
Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

my alum. boat came with alum stringers that the floor sits on and it touches the bottom of the boat..its 30years old still no hole


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

YellowBelly . You are talking about a riveted factory manufactured floor . I was talking about Alum. angle on pieces of plywood lieing on the aluminum hull or stringers . Your boat CAME with a floor installed . His doesnt . My Aluminum boat has a floor and no rub holes from the alum. stringers too . Thanks for the very important info and wonderfully helpfull ideas that you have provided for this project . 


Good Luck and Safe Trips ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My boat guy riveted aluminum L brackets off the seat on which the flooring sections actually rest, so they can be picked up for easy cleaning of all the junk that accumulates under there. Your crosspieces really don't have to heavy timber to give it rigidity. He left minimal spaces beween the boards, but I suppose you could carpet it fully. He uses regular timber with two coats of Rustoleum with sand added for non skid.


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks French! Did he use 5/8" or 3/4 timber? That was my original plan but I wasn't sure it would fully support the floor so I was also thinking of screwing some 2x2's to the underside of the floor so it could just rest on the cross supports. I didn't want to bring it much off the bottom of the boat cause I don't want to raise the COG, just enough so we can walk on flat surfaces. I

I was also gonna add a casting deck up front, installing a trolling motor and seat, with storage for the batteries and possibly a small livewell. Oh the possibilities!

Thanks for your input, I will post pics later today.


----------



## Doug Ulsh (Jul 24, 2010)

Have to go out and use the boat first before adding floor


----------

